# Yarn shop in north Dallas, Texas



## JJMM88

Anyone knows a few good yarn shop in north Dallas area? Such as Plano, Richardson, Garland, north Dallas etc? I will be visiting the area soon, and would like to visit a few good yarn shops.

Thank you.


----------



## sonnie71

There is a great yarn store called the Wooly Ewe located at 1301 Custer Road, Ste 328, in Plano Tx 75075. Phone number is 972-424-3163 . [email protected]


----------



## JJMM88

sonnie71 said:


> There is a great yarn store called the Wooly Ewe located at 1301 Custer Road, Ste 328, in Plano Tx 75075. Phone number is 972-424-3163 . [email protected]


Thank you, I will visit the.


----------



## Mercygirl76

Woolie Ewe is WONDERFUL. I stop in there whenever I am up in Plano at my Dr's office --- makes that visit much better. They have a wonderful selection of yarns and reasonable prices.

Another great store in the Richardson area is Yarns and Stitches at 15615 Coit Rd, Ste. 206, Richardson, TX 75248. Phone number is 972-239-9665.

If you would like to venture a little further south towards downtown, PLEASE PLEASE visit The Shabby Sheep, located in the Uptown area of Dallas. The Shabby Sheep, 2112 Boll Street, Dallas, 75204, phone: 214-953-0331. Ronda, the owner, is wonderful. She stocks some beautiful yarns as well as yarns she has spun and dyed herself. This is my favorite LYS in Dallas.

If you have time to venture a little further afield, there are 2 yarns stores in Fort Worth that are AMAZING: Jenning Street Yarns and Madtosh yarns. I cannot tell you how wonderful both of these stores are.


----------



## Mercygirl76

FYI, Madtosh in Fort Worth is the LYS owned by the owners of Madelinetosh yarns. Needless to say, their selection of Madelinetosh is out of this world. But they also carry Malabrigo, Blue Sky Alpaca, as well as many other manufacturers. Jennings Street Yarns carries a lot of unique yarns, such as mink yarn, bison yarn, quivit, cashmeres as well as many other manufacturers such as Cascade, etc.


----------



## JJMM88

Mercygirl76 said:


> FYI, Madtosh in Fort Worth is the LYS owned by the owners of Madelinetosh yarns. Needless to say, their selection of Madelinetosh is out of this world. But they also carry Malabrigo, Blue Sky Alpaca, as well as many other manufacturers. Jennings Street Yarns carries a lot of unique yarns, such as mink yarn, bison yarn, quivit, cashmeres as well as many other manufacturers such as Cascade, etc.


Wow, just the store I am looking for! Want to get some malabrrigo and madelinetosh yarn, they are harder to find in my area. Thanks a million.


----------



## sonnie71

There is also a large store in Arlington called Yarn Heaven.


----------



## JJMM88

sonnie71 said:


> There is also a large store in Arlington called Yarn Heaven.


Thank you, another lys to visit. I will have so much fun.


----------



## trish48

the woolie ewe is the lys where i learned to knit many years ago. a fabulous place to spend a lot of time......


----------



## mybelle58

I also LOVE The Woolie Ewe. Friendly, helpful staff and a HUGE selection of yarn.


----------



## Gram9

There is a shop in Richardson called Yarn & Stitches. (15615 Coit Road 75080)


----------



## bevans

Desert Designs Knitz... 

desertdesignsknitz.com
Village on the Parkway Shopping Center
corner of Belt Line and Montfort
(972) 392-9276 - 5150 Belt Line Rd, Dallas, TX


Holley's Yarn Shoppe - 

holleysyarn.com


(972) 503-5648 - 5211 Forest Ln, Dallas


----------



## JJMM88

bevans said:


> Desert Designs Knitz...
> 
> desertdesignsknitz.com
> Village on the Parkway Shopping Center
> corner of Belt Line and Montfort
> (972) 392-9276 - 5150 Belt Line Rd, Dallas, TX
> 
> Holley's Yarn Shoppe -
> 
> holleysyarn.com
> 
> Thank you, I be sure to visit them.
> 
> (972) 503-5648 - 5211 Forest Ln, Dallas


----------



## JJMM88

Gram9 said:


> There is a shop in Richardson called Yarn & Stitches. (15615 Coit Road 75080)


Thank you, I think that's the one I visited last time I was in Richardson.


----------



## babesy

A word about Yarn Heaven --- I was participating in a "Secret Santa" one Christmas with a knitting group I belong to, and my person to gift gave the hint that she wanted either size 1 or 2 Bryspun needles so she could try socks.

Fine, I lived in the Interlochen area of Arlington at the time, so visited Yarn Heaven. The moment the words "Bryspun Needles" came out of my mouth, the owner attacked me with "I wouldn't have those in my store for anything. They are cheap junk!"

Well, she made me feel so unwelcome, and like I was shopping for trash. When I want to go yarn shopping, I just don't consider Yarn Heaven any more.


----------



## sonnie71

Re: yarn heaven

I have heard similar things about YH. Some have said that the owner is very difficult to deal with. I simply threw that name out as another place to explore.


----------



## trish48

i have also heard this about desert designs......


----------



## Mercygirl76

babesy said:


> A word about Yarn Heaven --- I was participating in a "Secret Santa" one Christmas with a knitting group I belong to, and my person to gift gave the hint that she wanted either size 1 or 2 Bryspun needles so she could try socks.
> 
> Fine, I lived in the Interlochen area of Arlington at the time, so visited Yarn Heaven. The moment the words "Bryspun Needles" came out of my mouth, the owner attacked me with "I wouldn't have those in my store for anything. They are cheap junk!"
> 
> Well, she made me feel so unwelcome, and like I was shopping for trash. When I want to go yarn shopping, I just don't consider Yarn Heaven any more.


This is interesting. I have seen a lot of negative feedback on this store on Yelp. Not believing everything I read on the internet, I have visited this store three times. The first time I was with a friend of mine. The owner wasn't there, only one of her employees. The employee was extremely nice and helpful. My friend and I browsed the shop for about and hour and a half and both bought a nice amount of yarn. The second time, I again was with this friend. She and I were the only customers in the store and the owner was there. Again, no problems, and in fact offered us a cold drink on the house. She was quite nice. The last time I was in the store, I was with my sister. The store was filled with a knitting group that appeared to be "regulars" chit chatting among themselves. These appeared to be regulars. The conversation they were having was so off-putting to us, that we were simply amazed that such vitriole, condensending and bigoted remarks could be uttered out loud. Then again, I believe some of the comments could have been aimed at my sister and I. The loud conversation was about immigration issues, "wet backs", etc. Although we are not Hispanic, we often times are mistaken for being Hispanic (or Italian or Puerto Rican or whatever). We were so disgusted, we just left. Haven't been back since.

I have NEVER had an experience like that in any other store in the metroplex.


----------



## Mercygirl76

BTW, the store owner was dead center in that discussion.


----------



## babesy

OH - forgot to say I have visited the Woolie Ewe, Holley's and The Shabby Sheep - all divine. Gorgeous offerings, welcoming folks - very eager to help - and fun to visit.

I've also visited Jennings Street Yarns - needed some elastic yarn so I could knit my daughter's garter for her wedding - they had it! It's a tad difficult to find, but we went on a Saturday afternoon when Ft. Worth downtown traffic was not so bad. Another fun adventure!


----------



## greatnana

Woolie Ewe was sold a year of so ago.........have you been there since the new owners have taken over?


----------



## babesy

I think I was there just about a year ago. I had heard that it had been recently sold, around that time.

Kewl store - hang on to your charge card - temptation is mighty strong.

;-)


----------



## Mercygirl76

greatnana said:


> Woolie Ewe was sold a year of so ago.........have you been there since the new owners have taken over?


I have been there three or four times within the past 6 months; last visit was about a month ago. Planned to visit yesterday after a doctor's appointment, but my appointment ran longer than expected and had to get back to work.

The service is WONDERFUL. Everyone in the shop is friendly, from the owner to the staff to the teachers. Extremely helpful, upbeat and informative. ALSO: the owner has started dying her own line of wool. I saw it in the store where she had it laying on a huge work table, ready to turn into hanks. My eyes glistened and my mouth watered...it was BEAUTIFUL. Only reason I didn't buy a BUNCH is because it wasn't ready for sale yet.

I'll be up that way tomorrow and will definitely stop in.


----------

